# PR based on critical skills



## OscarT (Mar 15, 2018)

A new waiver got passed early last year with regards to foreign nationals that studied in RSA towards a degree that falls under the critical skills section that can now immediately apply for PR.

Has anyone gotten this visa or know of anyone that has/applied for it?

Thanks in advance.


----------

